# Fuzzy Hairless and Rex w/ Pictures



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Some people are not fully aware of the differences between fuzzy and fuzzy hairless. I am currently working on an article that discusses the role of the rex gene in creating fuzzy hairless, which I'll link over here on FMB once it is complete. For simplicity, Fuzzy Hairless is a Fuzzy mouse who is also Rex.

I have a litter now with both Fuzzy Hairless and Rex and decided to take some comparison pictures in the nearly-fuzzy stage. :lol:

Both babies are Black. Fuzzy Hairless on left, Rex on right. Same age from same litter!









Two more from the same litter. Rex on left, Fuzzy Hairless on right.









And just a few cute pictures that I thought turned out neat.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

n'aww!! Such cute pictures 
Looking forward to seeing pics of them a bit older


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Cant wit for updated pics


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I just love their wrinkles at this age. 

Are you planning to cover much in the way of the modifiers associated with this in your article?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love the pictures,especially the luminous pinkies at the bottom.


----------

